# Stank Hall Barn



## rikj (Feb 2, 2006)

I only put this here to cry shame on the local council for allowing this place to lie derelict. A manorial barn built to store grain in the 1400s, it remained in agricultural use until the 1960s. In the 1980s it was restored, the vast wooden interior roof structure is hugely impressive, and won an architechtural award in 1991.

Since then it lain empty and allowed to deteriorate. The farm buildings have had the stone roofs stolen.

Incongruously it lies isolated between a railway, a major road and a large shopping centre. As you might expect for something so old it has stories of ghosts.

When I visited I found two local farmers excercising a horse. They rent the surrounding land. I spoke at length to them and they would love to buy it and return it to its original function, a farm. However, the council seem set on selling it to developers, and wouldn't entertain a return to agricultural use.

The barn has a four hourly swipe card security visit. This is the barn:







And these are the farm buildings:


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Feb 3, 2006)

You're spot on! That's criminal letting a place that was only so recently restored sit empty and begin to deteriorate again! Useless poxy local authorities!



JD


----------



## marcfletcher (Oct 18, 2009)

*Stank Hall Barn regeneration*

Recent talks between LCC and english heritage took place to discuss the future of stank hall barn. even tho english heritage has this site listed and it is said the land is protected they have still entered into talks for the possible redevelopment of the site, because the barn is listed they plan to do a conversion on it and repair the houses, but due to the restoration and conversion that is estimated to be in excess of 1 million they plan to build new builds on the site and around the houses and barn. In my opinion it is pointless to even restore these buildings if they are going to suround them with new builds. there is a petition about this, please sign it.

http://www.petition.co.uk/save_stank_hall_barn


----------



## PinkMini (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## mexico75 (Oct 18, 2009)

marcfletcher said:


> In my opinion it is pointless to even restore these buildings if they are going to suround them with new builds. there is a petition about this, please sign it.]



Surley thats still better than letting it sit around waiting for the inevitable arson attack.


----------



## marcfletcher (Oct 18, 2009)

for years LCC have refused to sell this site, due to all the land around it being protected because of its history, the houses belonged to a general from the civil war and a chapel where they worshiped is on site too.

So how can LCC justify now wanted to build on the site if its protected, the only reason is because they are being forced to repair it, so their solution is to fund it by building more houses


----------

